# Superbikes from Silverstone



## Graphix501 (Oct 10, 2014)

Hi All,

4th time I've ever shot bikes, here's a selection of the results from the slightly difficult conditions at Silverstone.

All from spectator areas through the good'ol catch fencing with a 5d iii and the 400mm f5.6, I'd welcome your feedback and opinions.

It seems a few people doubt the 5D iii's ability to handle sports, what do you think?

*1.*


Ryuichi KIYONARI by Fireproof Creative, on Flickr

*2.*


Shane BYRNE by Fireproof Creative, on Flickr

*3.*


James ELLISON by Fireproof Creative, on Flickr

*4.*


Ryuichi KIYONARI by Fireproof Creative, on Flickr

*5.*


Chris WALKER by Fireproof Creative, on Flickr

*6.*


Josh WATERS by Fireproof Creative, on Flickr

Thanks for taking the time to look


----------



## Hill Benson (Oct 11, 2014)

Great work. Even more so if these are uncropped.

In "Scott Kelby's real world field report of the 7DII" apparently the 5DIII is "Not a sports camera". I don't agree. I just think it requires more skill on the photographers part.


----------



## risc32 (Oct 11, 2014)

Maybe not a sports camera due to the fps spec, but that AF system is very good at tracking things. Very nice shots. through a fence? impressive. 
did you ever see that incredible wet racing Kiyonari threw down a few years ago? I think it's on youtube, it's most amazing.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 11, 2014)

Somehow, after 100 years of sports photography with single shot manual focus cameras, even press type cameras that required changing plates after each shot, some seem to think that you need 10 fps and autofocus for sports. In my opinion, it is still possible to capture sports with good timing and one shot. I have had a 1D MK II, MK III, and MK IV, and I have tried high fps for capturing fast moving objects. Only rarely did I capture anything better than a single shot would have done, and I had to go thru large numbers of frames to find the one I liked.

The only cameras that I find difficult for sports are the slow P&S cameras that seem to think about closing the shutter foe 1-3 seconds which makes it impossible to anticipate the moment. Now, even P&S cameras are much faster, my G1X could almost do it.


----------



## Click (Oct 11, 2014)

Graphix501 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 4th time I've ever shot bikes, here's a selection of the results from the slightly difficult conditions at Silverstone.
> 
> ...




Great series. Well done.


----------



## Hill Benson (Oct 12, 2014)

Click said:


> Graphix501 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All,
> ...



Well said.


----------



## davidson (Oct 12, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Somehow, after 100 years of sports photography with single shot manual focus cameras, even press type cameras that required changing plates after each shot, some seem to think that you need 10 fps and autofocus for sports. In my opinion, it is still possible to capture sports with good timing and one shot. I have had a 1D MK II, MK III, and MK IV, and I have tried high fps for capturing fast moving objects. Only rarely did I capture anything better than a single shot would have done, and I had to go thru large numbers of frames to find the one I liked.
> 
> The only cameras that I find difficult for sports are the slow P&S cameras that seem to think about closing the shutter foe 1-3 seconds which makes it impossible to anticipate the moment. Now, even P&S cameras are much faster, my G1X could almost do it.




i agree with you, i think that almost any dslr available now, trumps what was used decades back, and with the right skill and mindset, a capable photographer can use it to capture just about anything. we have become too gear dependent


----------



## retina (Oct 12, 2014)

great shots! thanks for sharing.


----------

